# aggiornamento kde 4.1 -> 4.2 : plasma crash!!

## ema

vorrei aggiornare la mia gentoo passando da kde 4.1 (che si è rivelato non male) a 4.2. Avrei però la necessità di usare la modalità -B così da compilare prima i pacchetti (e nel frattempo poter continuare a lavorare) e fare il merge successivamente, in un'oretta, così da ridurre i downtime (ho solo questo pc desktop, e sto lavorando anche alla tesi)

Ho provato dunque a dare il comando

```
emerge -B =kde-meta-4.2.0
```

dopo aver scaricato preventivamente da internet gli aggiornamenti con -f. Usando l'opzione -pv mi scorre tutti i pacchetti da installare, tra i quali ce ne erano di ~amd64 che ho provveduto a smascherare. 

Ora però dando quel comando con -B mi restituisce solamente

```

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0

>>> Install kde-meta-4.2.0 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0/image/ category kde-base

>>> Completed installing kde-meta-4.2.0 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0/image/

>>> Done.

```

In pratica non fa nulla, oltre a creare un tbz2 nella dir definita da pkgdir, di appena 6k. Come risolvo? Qualcuno ha mai usato questo metodo?

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che secondo il mio modesto parere c'è una sola cosa che fa veramente schifo in gentoo ed è la gestione dei pacchetti binari che a quanto pare nessuno vuol rendere almeno decente al momento...

Semplicemente non puoi perchè con -B kde-4.2 chiama kdelibs-4.2 e poi per esempio kdesktop che però si trova sul sistema kdelibs-4.1 e o non compila o dopo che hai riportato l'aggiornamento lo devi ricompilare comunque.

Prova se con -BD ottieni qualcosa di più.

L'unica alternativa che posso suggerirti è un chroot dedicato agli aggiornamenti e quickpkg/emerge -K , soluzione che uso con profitto da molto tempo (a parte le maledizioni con iptables che va ricompilato per forza od installato -1K --nodeps e simili).

----------

## ema

in effetti mezz'ora fa, finchè ero via, ci avevo ragionato e avevo concluso che doveva essere come dici tu.... grazie comunque.

A questo punto credo che mi appoggerò temporaneamente a un Xserver verso il mio server, così da poter lavorare (in remoto) finchè in locale si compila e installa il nuovo kde.

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento/consiglio/esperienza_da_riportarmi prima che lanci il fatidico emerge per aggiornare a kde 4.2?

----------

## devilheart

beh, nessuno ti vieta di lavorare con kde 4.1 mentre il 4.2 si sta compilando. io usavo tranuillamente il 4.1 mentre compilavo e installavo il 4.2 secondo la procedura normale. dopo ho rifatto il login e ho tolto il 4.1

----------

## djinnZ

Se sono slotted l'unico problema potrebbe essere con un eventuale aggiornamento delle qt ma in quel caso puoi pensare di aggiornarle prima (anche con -B sebbene con le ultime si ripesenta lo stesso problema di cui sopra) e poi andare avanti.

Ripeto che per me una partizione dedicata per creare i binari è l'unico modo per vivere felici con gentoo.

----------

## ema

ecco, ci avrei giurato...

rimosso completamente kde 4.1, installato kde 4.2 seguendo attentamente la guida... startx... plasma crash.

Ho cercato altri thread e provato alcune soluzioni, senza alcun successo. Il bug sembra dovuto a qt o ai driver nvidia.

Ho provato ad aggiornare questi ultimi, senza alcun riscontro... le QT sono già alla 4.4.2 (che mi risulta sia l'ultima)

altre idee??? sono decisamente bloccato, sto usando links...

[ho modificato il titolo perchè il problema principale è ora quello, quello del -B è risolto (in quanto irrisolvibile) ]

----------

## table

Scusatemi se mi inserisco a gamba tesa   :Laughing:  , per l'installazione da zero della 4.2 che guida dovrei seguire?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ema

consiglio mio: non installarlo, non è ancora abbastanza maturo...

preso dalla disperazione ho riformattato e reinstallato da zero, ma plasma nella 4.2 continuava a crashare già all'avvio...

ho rimesso la 4.1.4 e tanti saluti... molto più stabile... e aspetterò che sia ben matura la 4.2, prima di avventurarmici di nuovo!!

tutto ovviamente imho...

----------

## ckx3009

 *table wrote:*   

> Scusatemi se mi inserisco a gamba tesa   , per l'installazione da zero della 4.2 che guida dovrei seguire? 

 

nessuna guida particolare, fa tutto da solo con emerge. ora poi kde 4.2 e' presente in portage mascherato @arch.

io uso kde 4.2 da quando era ancora kde 4.1.65: la differenza con la 4.1 si e' notata al volo visto che ci sono molte piu' opzioni e configurazioni implementate. a parer mio e' anche notevolmente piu' stabile, se il server grafico e' configurato come vuole lui. la configurazione di xorg e' piu' o meno quella necessaria per usare compiz-fusion, quindi se va quello, va anche kde 4.2 (per esempio su vmware non riesco a farlo andare, ma e' comprensibile).

personalmente raccomando di passare da 4.1 a 4.2, c'e' solo da guadagnarci. io passero' alla 4.3 appena avro' qualche minuto libero per mettere a compilare.

----------

## ema

però sarei grato a chiunque rispondesse a proposito del crash (senza log!) di plasma su kde 4.2!

possibile che sia io l'unico a cui non va, anche su un sistema nuovo di pacca?

----------

## bandreabis

A me funziona bene e crasha solo con le striscie di fumetti.

La sola cosa che non va bene (oltre al fatto che non mi pace poi molto) è che la traduzione in italiano è molto parziale.

----------

## Apetrini

Gia che ci sono...

@ema:

Probabilmente hai tentato di riciclare le tue impostazioni, purtroppo quando un software è in pieno sviluppo a volte (spesso?) cambiano il modo di gestire delle informazioni perciò per essere sicuro che il tuo kde ha qualcosa che non va devi cancellare (o rinominare temporaneamente) la cartella .kde corrispondente.

P.s. io uso kde4 da svn perciò io ho .kdesvn .

P.p.s. aspettati questo comportamento molto spesso, l'idea attuale su kde4 non è quella di fornire un ambiente con poche funzionalità ma ben stabile, bensi di mettere piu carne sul fuoco possibile per accelerare in maniera "consistente" lo sviluppo. (Ci stanno riuscendo visto che kde4 ha circa 300 commit al giorno sul svn; e poi meglio cosi, si avrà un ambiente piu completo sul lungo periodo che un ambiente stabile e veloce subito ma con poche cose).

----------

## ema

@apetrini

sono ripartito anche daccapo, formattando e reinstallando tutto da zero senza mantenere alcuna impostazione. E per ben due volte. E anche provando con le nuove Qtlib. Per questo, mi pare molto strano...

so anche che al momento c'è questa politica - a mio parere, anche condivisibile - solo che speravo fosse migliore della 4.1.0-svn che usavo prima... invece è stata per ora una delusione. Spero che nei prossimi mesi con qualche minor release la 4.2 si stabilizzi, così da diventare usabile!

Ora con la 4.1.4 dal portage funziona tutto, o quasi. Permangono due-tre bacherozzi qua e là, ma niente che mi impedisca di lavorare.

----------

## ckx3009

riguardo ai crash una spiegazione ho provato a dartela: la configurazione di xorg.

se hai tempo da lasciare al pc per compilare, ti consiglierei di emergere anche la 4.2 da portage e guardare un po' come ti va, magari con CLFAGS non troppo spinte se le usi.

tanto e' slottata, quindi non ti tocca la 4.1. magari c'era stato un qualcosa durante la compilazione la prima volta. poi ti direi anche di andare a guardare le impostazioni che hai messo per quanto riguarda gli effetti desktop, magari c'e' qualcosa di troppo sperimentale che fa andare in palla tutto.

se hai una nvidia, qualche tempo fa c'erano delle incompatibilita' con kde 4 e uno dei drivers nvidia proprietari (se non sbaglio). puoi anche provare a guardare quello.

@Apetrini

ogni quanto tempo "rinfreschi" la tua kde-svn? 

io normalmente uso gli snapshot cosi' so quando hanno aggiunto un buon pacchetto di cose, pero' con la svn non dovrei stare a far macello con mask, unmask, smask, ricompilazioni, unmerge eccetera.

che ne pensi?

----------

## ema

devo smentirti: la mia idea era appunto quella di tenere entrambe la 4.1 e la 4.2, così da riuscire a far funzionare quest'ultima prima o poi. Ma provando a emergere la 4.1 con la 4.2 già installata (e non funzionante) si bloccava già a kdelibs... inutile dire che la flag kdeprefix era abilitata...

In effetti non capisco perchè sia solo "parzialmente" slottata... tanto vale non usare gli slot, a sto punto.

Riguardo al problema nvidia: l'ho sospettato, e provato tutte le versioni del driver presenti in portage. Con il medesimo, negativo, risultato...

Le cflags sono tutto tranne che spinte: -march=amd64 -O2 -pipe. Ne uso anche altre, ma appunto per kde ho evitato... ed essendo partito anche da zero, dubito fosse un problema di configurazioni spinte...

----------

